# Redhat 7.3 + T-DSL --- *verzweifel*!



## fMr (20. Juli 2002)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich habe mein "Leid" schon auf adsl4linux.de (im Forum) und in der Newsgroup de.comp.os.unix.linux.hardware gepostet, aber bisher noch nicht gelöst.

Am besten fang ich nochmal von vorne an. Seit einer Woche versuche ich nun, T-DSL unter Redhat 7.3 (Kernel 2.4.18-3) einzurichten, aber es will einfach nicht klappen. In meinem Rechner befinden sich 2 Netzwerkkarten (eth0 und eth1), wobei ich die erste für DSL verwenden möchte. Beide Karten sind aktiviert und die LEDs am DSL-Modem leuchten korrekt, wobei die LEDs an der DSL-Netzwerkkarte nicht leuchten (jemand meinte, dass das aber auch an den Treibern liegen könnte). Als DSL-Netzwerkkarte verwende ich die von der Telekom mitgelieferte (unter Windows habe ich sie mit den mitgelieferten Treibern als "Allied Telesyn AT-2500TX (with Magic Packet) PCI Ethernet Adapter" identifiziert). Wenn ich jetzt in der Systemsteuerung eine xDSL-Verbindung erstelle und sie anschließend aktiviere, kommt ein PopUp-Fenster, das aussagt, dass gerade versucht wird, die Verbindung zu starten. Dieses Fenster schließt sich nun bestimmt für 2min nicht und es scheint, dass die Anwendung tot ist. Irgendwann verschwindet dann das Fenster, aber die Verbindung ist immer noch deaktiviert.

In der shell gebe ich nun "pppoe -I eth0 -A" ein. Als Nachricht bekomme ich:



> pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets



Wenn ich in den "/etc/ppp/options" "debug" reinschreibe, und mich anschließend mit adsl-start verbinden möchte, steht in den logs:



> Jul 20 13:40:50 frieder kernel: CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California
> Jul 20 13:40:50 frieder kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
> Jul 20 13:40:50 frieder pppd[1501]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
> Jul 20 13:40:50 frieder pppd[1501]: Using interface ppp0
> ...



Ein "DEBUG=1 adsl-start" in der shell liefert mir:



> Siehe log-Datei im Anhang



So, das sind im Moment alle Informationen, die ich habe. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen. Ich wäre *sooo* dankbar!

Grüße,
Frieder


----------



## fMr (20. Juli 2002)

Hier nochmal die log-Datei gepostet:



> ---------------------------------------------
> * The following section contains information about your system
> Sat Jul 20 00:05:21 CEST 2002
> Output of uname -a
> ...


----------



## fMr (20. Juli 2002)

Teil 2:



> ---------------------------------------------
> * The following section is an extract from your log.
> * Look for error messages from pppd, such as
> * a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure
> ...


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Juli 2002)

Deine Karte ist vom typ:
RTL8139, SMC EZ Card Fast 

Das zugehörige modul heisst:
Ethernet8139too.o

schau mal ob es installiert ist.

Jul 20 00:03:35 frieder /etc/hotplug/net.agent: assuming ppp0 is already up 

gib mal ifconfig -a ein genauere beschreibung hier:

http://www.oreilly.de/catalog/umppp/chapter/ch06.html

Schuss ins Blaue:

gib mal ping 193.99.144.71
ein und sage mir was bei rauskommt


----------



## fMr (20. Juli 2002)

Hallo und danke erstmal für Deine Antowort,



> Das zugehörige modul heisst:
> Ethernet8139too.o
> 
> schau mal ob es installiert ist.



Sorry, ich bin Anfänger. Wie mache ich das?



> gib mal ifconfig -a ein genauere beschreibung hier:



Das habe ich doch schon geschrieben, was dabei herauskommt. Aber hier nochmal:

Output of ifconfig -a 
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:30:84:26:50:BE 
inet addr:1.1.1.1 Bcast:1.255.255.255 Mask:255.0.0.0 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:600 (600.0 b) 
Interrupt:5 Base address:0x9000 

eth1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00:E8:8C:F5:11 
inet addr:192.168.0.1 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:240 (240.0 b) 
Interrupt:5 Base address:0xdc00 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1 
RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 
TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:700 (700.0 b) TX bytes:700 (700.0 b) 



> Schuss ins Blaue:
> 
> gib mal ping 193.99.144.71
> ein und sage mir was bei rauskommt



[root@frieder root]# ping 193.99.144.71
connect: Network is unreachable


Ich hoffe, das hilft weiter.

Grüße,
Frieder


----------



## JoelH (28. Juli 2002)

*hmm,*

könnte es sein das die default Route irgendwie falsch ist ? Nur ne Frage damit hatte ich nämlich Probleme. In den Tutorial steht drin man muss sie imemr löschen bevor man sich connected


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juli 2002)

hi sorry wenn ich dir 
nicht weiterhelfen kann
meine kenntnisse über ppp 
sind leider begrenzt da ich
da nie ein problem mit gehabt habe.


----------



## Cypher (29. Juli 2002)

hi,

saug dir das 


starte es mit "./go-gui"

und ließ dir das durch

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2001/08/018-rp-pppoe/rp-pppoe.html


----------



## fMr (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten,



> könnte es sein das die default Route irgendwie falsch ist ? Nur ne Frage damit hatte ich nämlich Probleme. In den Tutorial steht drin man muss sie imemr löschen bevor man sich connected



Nee, die habe ich natürlich gelöscht.



> hi sorry wenn ich dir
> nicht weiterhelfen kann
> meine kenntnisse über ppp
> sind leider begrenzt da ich
> da nie ein problem mit gehabt habe.



Ist doch kein Problem. Du bist ja nicht der Support von RedHat =)



> hi,
> 
> saug dir das
> 
> ...



Habe ich doch schon längst versucht, klappt aber auch nicht.


Nein, ich habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass es an der Netzwerkkarte liegt. Mit der anderen Karte funktioniert alles 

Unter Windows funktioniert die Karte allerdings tadellos. Naja, ich weiß auch nicht wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll. Die nächste Zeit habe ich sowieso so viel um die Ohren, dass ich wahrscheinlich eh keine Zeit habe, mich weiter in Linux einzuarbeiten. Ich melde mich dann vielleicht nochmal zu gegebener Zeit  

Danke nochmals für Eure Mühe.

Grüße,
Frieder


----------

